# Coastal carpet python, what male to get?



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

I've just bought 2 gorgeous coastals. Suspected to both be female but the breeder will probe them for me once a bit bigger.

I'm just wondering what male I should be looking for in the near future to grow up along side them with breeding in mind.

Naturally I want to introduce something a bit fancy so the babies are a bit special.

I think my options are diamond or jaguar?

I want to avoid using crosses with 50% of this and 25% of that! So at the end of the day the young are better.

I've seen pure jags at affordable prices at around £200, how much would a diamond cost?

Finally are there other options I could go for? Any advice welcome.


----------



## Steve L (Jun 14, 2008)

breed them to more coastals ?


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

Aye there's always that option, but I'd like to produce higher end babies.

After watching the market it seems standard forms are getting harder to sell.

I was going on the diamond or jaguar idea as I believe jaguar is just a colour form of coastal? I'm not sure how diamonds come into it though?

I'm very new and still very confused with the world of carpets!


----------



## Steve L (Jun 14, 2008)

Pure diamonds are rare here and not cheap ..look to pay a grand for a nice example


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

Yer... unless I win the lottery I won't be getting a diamond though, although I'm guessing a few of the offspring would pay for one!

Any other morphs I should consider?


----------



## Steve L (Jun 14, 2008)

Theres some well nice diamond jungle coastal intergrades in OZ 
and there way nice :whistling2:


----------



## alexwilliamsreptiles (Mar 29, 2008)

I think you should just go for a pure coastal jag


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for confirming my initial thoughts.

Would I be right in thinking this would give me 50% Jags and 50% jab siblings?


----------



## falkirk09 (Jul 31, 2009)

Paul_MTS said:


> Thanks for confirming my initial thoughts.
> 
> Would I be right in thinking this would give me 50% Jags and 50% jab siblings?


Think you get all jaguars mate.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Paul_MTS said:


> Thanks for confirming my initial thoughts.
> 
> Would I be right in thinking this would give me 50% Jags and 50% jab siblings?


Right. To get all jaguars, you would have to breed a homozygous jaguar (AKA leucistic) to a normal. But leucistics die before they mature.

By the way, jag sibling is just a fancy term for normals out of a jag x normal mating. Jag siblings do not have the jaguar gene.

I applaud your desire not to breed 50%, 25% etc. subspecies crosses. There is too much of that going around, IMO.


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow this thread is a blast from the past!

I never got a jag in the end and sold on those particular carpets, but I have since bred my older pair of coastals which produced some gorgeous babies.

Now looking for a cheap jag or caramel.

Still strong against the crosses, I just think it's so messy.


----------

